# Kennt einer Tabur Boote?



## Mac Gill (13. August 2004)

Hallo,
mir wurde ein Tabur angeboten, ich finde nur keine techn. Details zu dem Kahn. ist wohl eher ein Ruderboot hat aber einen Spiegel hinten drann. 

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob die Wellen in Boot schlagen, wenn ich von einem anderen Boot überhohlt werde...

Was gibt es sonst noch dazu zu sagen (Preis/Leistung/empfindlichkeit/etc.)

Ist das nur was für Dorfteiche, oder kann man sich damit auch auf einen größeren See wagen (Maasseen)

Vielen Danke vorweg
Mac Gill


----------



## saza (13. August 2004)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

Moin,
habe mal gesucht. Die Boote werden auf holländischen Internetseiten als Boote für Kinder beschrieben. Bei dem Boot handelt es sich scheinbar um ein Tabur Yak 250. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Tabur Boote. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es das Boot auf dem Bild ist(L.2.50 mtr /B1.25 mtr) ? Dann würde *ich * die Finger davon lassen. Sieht nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend aus. Wird in Holland - im Gebrauchten Zustand-für ca. 100 bis 150 € gehandelt. Für den Dorfteich scheint es mir geeignet.
Gruß Saza


----------



## Albatros (13. August 2004)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

Moin Mac Gill#h

schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorposters ausnahmslos an. Das Boot macht mir auch kein vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck. Viel zu schmal und viel zu kurz, Angeln nur im sitzen möglich und mit einer weiteren Person, gar nicht dran zu denken...


----------



## Mac Gill (15. August 2004)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

Danke, dies war auch mein Eindruck -> ich konnte halt nur nicht die "Doppelkielform" einschätzen.

Da ich selbst deutlich üHu bin, lasse ich es auch.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## redem (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

habe ein Tabur yak 3, 3,20m lang, 1,40m breit. geht gut mit Motor bis 4 PS und hat Platz für 4 Mann.Rudern optional. und zum Angeln zu zweit kein problem, auch auf größerem See.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

Da haste aber ein feines Thread-Leckerchen rausgefischt- Jahrgang´04....wisch mal wenigstens Staub!!!:m


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

Moin!

Ich hatte auch 2 Stück davon. Super-stabile Sache, eigentlich aber da diese Dinger auch schon mal über 20 Jahre alt sein können ist genaues hinschauen erforderlich! Mit den Jahrzehnten wird das Plastezeugs spröde, Farbe sollte besser keine drauf geschmiert worden sein. Rudern ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und weite Strecken bei Strömung oder Seegang nicht ratsam,. Mit 5 PS könnte man das teil auch mit der brühten Katze von Herrn Schmidt verwechseln .  1-2 Personen sind zum Angeln ok, ich hatte mir einen Angelstuhl rein gestellt... Luxusklasse eben. Liegt sehr stabil im Wasser und kann einiges verkraften, Autodach fähig ist es auch. In sehr gutem Zustand so um 200,- bis 300,-€ wert denke ich mal.

... und immer 'ne Handbreit Sprit im Tank !!!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer Tabur Boote?*

... oh n Oldtimer ... zu spät!!!


----------

